# What's your favorite Campbell's Soup?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

There's so many variety of Campbell's. I'm only familiar with the cream of mushroom, clam chowder and chicken noodle soup. I would like a review of what kind you like.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My sister likes the tomato soup, she considers it comfort food. I personally don't like canned soup.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Tomato, made with milk with lots of crumbled Saltines mixed in
Cream of mushroom would come in 2nd.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomato..
but a close second is cream of potato with cream style corn and a cup or so of milk to make corn chowder


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chunky chicken noodle or Robie's style tomato with a little hot sauce and grilled cheese. It's a toss up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chicken noodle, followed by tomato.
A big thumbs up for their Chunky Beef & Barley.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Alphabet vegetable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Golden Mushroom makes dang good hamburger steaks


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Creme of Celery. Not that great by itself, but can be added to so many pasta dishes.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cream of mushroom for cooking 
Steak and potato over rice for just eating a bowl of soup is pretty good. 
BoF


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That chicken noodle soup was really great the other day when I was recovering from a fever, so I'm going with that.

ETA: Don't watch Alfred Hitchcock's "Vertigo" as I did, when you have a high fever.


----------



## Hydrobates (Jul 23, 2020)

No. 1 - Large can Tomato add 1 stick of Butter!!! Wow........With grilled cheese sandwich - nothing reminds me of childhood more.
No. 2 - Cream of Mushroom made with milk - us poor kids thought we were rich and spoiled.... at least we were spoiled a little.
No. 3 - Cream of Chicken - we use it to make Dump Potatoes which is a cheezy garlicky mashed potato dish - kind of like eating a mashed baked potato with gobs of fixin's.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Split pea with ham. I dip my peanut butter sammich in it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Never tried the canned.
I make it from scratch 3-4 times a year.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The only ones I've had with the small cans of Campbell's is cream of tomato made with milk! Love it with Grilled Cheese. Cream of chicken and cream of mushrooms I use for cooking sometimes (like with mixing in meatloaf).
I'm gong to have to try the split-pea soup, Golden Mushrooms, and Beef with Barley (and other varieties). They look good!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I usually only use tomato or cream of chicken to add to things, not to eat plain but have tried other tomato soups and they aren't as good. But I rarely use can soups for the most part.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

charito said:


> The only ones I've had with the small cans of Campbell's is cream of tomato made with milk! Love it with Grilled Cheese. Cream of chicken and cream of mushrooms I use for cooking sometimes (like with mixing in meatloaf).
> I'm gong to have to try the split-pea soup, Golden Mushrooms, and Beef with Barley (and other varieties). They look good!


If you try the split pea soup, make sure it is the one with ham. The one without ham sux.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Golden mushroom soup is a excellent add to meatloaf and other crock pot dishes too. 
BoF


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Never tried the canned.
> I make it from scratch 3-4 times a year.


Me too. Whenever I have a ham bone. That or black bean soup.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tomato with milk . . . and chicken noodle . . . cream of celery . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

paraquack said:


> Creme of Celery. Not that great by itself, but can be added to so many pasta dishes.


Don't sell your Cream of Celery short it falls in the top three.

While I like condensed tomato (with water it's nasty with milk, takes all of the tomato flavor out of it) the big three are crams of mushroom, chicken, and celery.

Mushroom is the most versatile and can be used in any casserole or even just as a gravy over toast or biscuits. Also it is great to use for leftover stuff. Have some leftover burger or sausage? Chop it up with some onion and throw it in the soup to simmer for a while. Then bake a potato.

Chicken also works well for all of these things although is best with poultry or ham in it for gravy.

Celery is a good alternative to those and works very well with the chicken. I have a couple friends that don't eat mushrooms so if they will be eating here and I'm making a green bean casserole I use a can of chicken and a can of celery instead of two cans of mushroom.

I also use either one with crockpot meatballs if they are coming over. Don't be afraid to experiment with them a bit.

The only other Campbell's that we stock is chicken noodle because my kid likes it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Quick and cheap recipe....
2 chicken breasts. I use bone-in and skin on....in a glass casserole dish.
Put down a cup of uncooked rice first.
Chicken breasts on top of rice.
Pour a can of Cream of Mushroom over everything.
Pour a can of milk (or water) over everything.
Mix everything up well
Cook in preheated 350* oven for an hour.
Dinner's ready.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Robie said:


> Quick and cheap recipe....
> 2 chicken breasts. I use bone-in and skin on....in a glass casserole dish.
> Put down a cup of uncooked rice first.
> Chicken breasts on top of rice.
> ...



Bone-in and skin on with chicken breasts is best! They add so much flavor.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought a few Campbell's CHUNKY Pepper Steak and Potatoes, though I'd never tried it before. Looked up some reviews about it before I buy more, and by the sound of it, being described as a bit salty and with the consistency of gravy, this chunky soup will be the type to pour over rice. 
Of course, I'm thinking of survival scenario.









Campbell’s Chunky Pepper Steak And Potato Reviews 2022


sooooo I thought I would give this a chance. haven't had tinned soup in years and years. had high hopes for this one because I love pepper steak. unfortunately,...




www.influenster.com






I'll be opening a can just to test it for myself.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cream of celery is excellent with a couple of cans of tuna and poured over egg noodles. You can add some frozen peas too. Great tuna casserole, if only preppers had some canned tuna laying around. Lol. 
BoF


----------



## AJustice (Aug 4, 2021)

Potato soup, and New England clam chowder are my two favorite stand-alone Campbell's soups. Cheddar "soup", cream of celery, and cream of mushroom are my favorite "mixers".

The cheddar is fantastic with beans and rice.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

_ i like vegetable beef and then put a can of green beans in with it so that it will actually have vegetables. other than that i like chicken noodle. if i'm making a big pot of veg soup, i like to add a can of tomato soup to it. have plenty of crackers stored up too._


----------

